# I found a cure/treatment!



## mikayla1994 (Nov 27, 2020)

After having suffered with DP/DR for a couple years off and on and some bouts with it when I was little, what I noticed was my eyes. I know you can relate! Whatever you are suffering with that brought you to this forum, you know exactly what I am referring to here. I remember getting DP'd some at church under the fluorescent lights when I was a child, then it went away for several years after I got glasses in 3rd grade. I got contacts in 6th grade, and didn't suffer with DP again until about 11th grade, then it went away after just a couple of times. I graduated high school, then two months later started an extremely stressful job, and it came back. A nurse practitioner suggested I get tested for gluten - intolerance. The test was positive for gluten intolerance (not to be confused with celiac disease). So I got off of gluten and have been off of it for 6 years. Just a few months after I cut out gluten, DP went away! Fast forward to 4 years later, and I start another extremely stressful job and it comes back. Tried an SSRI and it made it worse. Later on, My mom suggests I try acupuncture and cupping with the Chinese Herbs, so I began going to an acupuncture doctor I have known since before she was a doctor. The Chinese medicine (acupuncture, cupping, and herbs) have totally turned my life around! Also helped my DP go away for several days. One day, my significant other's son was in town staying with us, and he wanted me to try the ocular video game. You know the one, that goes over the face/eyes. THAT set off my DP very badly, as did several other video games when I was growing up. Went to acupuncture the next day, explained to my doc what had happened when I tried the ocular video game, and also explained to her that fluorescent lights bother me as well. LISTEN UP BECAUSE YOU NEED TO HEAR THIS:

My amazing acupuncture doctor, Dr. April Radatz, who I have known since I was 12 years old, IMMEDIATELY knew what was wrong. She knew she needed how to treat my eyes. CHINESE MEDICINE, FOLKS!!! It is extremely difficult to explain, but she had me stick my arm out and do different things with my eyes and she would push my arm down and then she was ABLE TO SEE by doing several things like this, that my OPTIC NERVE was weak/OUT OF WHACK in THREE different places. They treat the optic nerve as well as the nervous system part of the optic nerve by tapping on very specific vertebrae's, based on which part of the optic nerve is "off." Different video games and lights throws mine off. Regardless of what throws yours off, depersonalization is IN YOUE EYES!!! It is the optic nerve and the way the way the nervous system part of your optic nerve connects with each other. Stress will also throw mine off, so will dehydration and low blood sugar. Dr. Radatz treated my eyes in the office the day after I played that ocular video game, and I walked out of the office and my DP was GONE!!! It occasionally comes back with stress, dehydration, low blood sugar, but every time I go back to acupuncture, they treat my optic and it gets stronger and stronger every time. My DP occasionally also comes back with PMS and sometimes around the full moon. But all I have to do is go back to Dr. Radatz (and her sister Stacy Frerking is also one of my Chinese medicine doctors) and they are able to treat my optic nerve, give me acupuncture and cupping & Chinese herbs, and that makes the DP go away for long periods of time.

I want to put your mind at ease RIGHT NOW and let you know there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with your brain. I always thought there was, but this strictly an eye thing ONLY!! I spoke with my optometrist and she had never heard of anything like this. Chinese medicine may be the only thing that works to treat and cure your DP. PLEASE do not refrain from going to a Chinese medicine doctor, simply because of the cost. YOUR HEALTH is worth it, and you ought to be willing to pay ANY price to GET RID of your DP!!!!! I have been where you are, especially back before I had mold extracted from my house. Toxins will also sometimes upset the optic nerve and set it off. Make sure you are eating healthy and not exposed to toxins. Between these things and Chinese medicine your DP can and WILL go away!!!! I strongly recommend Dr. April Radatz and Dr. Stacy Frerking at AcuMedDoc in Branson, Missouri. If you don't live around here, find an acupuncture doctor near you. I am NOT NOT NOT a paid endorsement for them. They have no idea I am writing this. My Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, has allowed me to find a treatment and cure for this, not only for my own good, but also so that I can share this information with you all. Try this, and get back with me as soon as you can! And SPREAD THE WORD!!! You all are in my thoughts and prayers consistently.

Blessings,

~ Mikayla.


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

Which region of your body you feel the cupping gives best results for you? Can you share your thoughts on this. I don't think acupuncture can completely wipe out this issue because there is more subtle phenomenon behind this.


----------



## mikayla1994 (Nov 27, 2020)

Kartik said:


> Which region of your body you feel the cupping gives best results for you? Can you share your thoughts on this. I don't think acupuncture can completely wipe out this issue because there is more subtle phenomenon behind this.


I prefer the cups on my back versus my liver. I am sorry if I wasn't clear in my above post. Acupuncture didn't completely wipe out the issue. That isn't what I said at all. If you will read the post from top to bottom, what I said is the TREATMENT OF MY EYES ON MY SPINE is what wiped out DP!!! Give a shot and get back to me!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Any further argumentative posts here, (and elsewhere), will be deleted.


----------



## mikayla1994 (Nov 27, 2020)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Any further argumentative posts here, (and elsewhere), will be deleted.


Amy "further"? Meaning, from here on out? Can you just go ahead go ahead and delete them?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

To be fair I deleted both sides of the argumentation.


----------



## mikayla1994 (Nov 27, 2020)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> To be fair I deleted both sides of the argumentation.


Thank you so much!! That is awesome that you guys do this!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

You're welcome









If you or anyone reading this has any problems, then just let the modteam know!


----------



## Mattakriptic (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks Nadine, it's been quite a journey!

Okay, so I just had acupuncture done on me yesterday evening, personally for me, it was an "Interesting" experience - The results for me is that physically, my body itself felt a lot lighter & relaxed, in regards to *MY* DP, it didn't necessarily help BUT, I was informed by the doctor that my "Chi" was quite low, hence resulting to me experiencing symptoms of anxiety, anxiety leading to DP etc

Chi = Body's energy, the acupuncture was a way to sort of Re-boot that energy but was still informed that I need to continually boost it via acupuncture and or consuming/eating the needed vitamins from fruits, vegetables etc

My personal conclusion, I think it "may" be worth it to visit a Chinese healing doctor as in my personal opinion, DP is very "Soul" based & these doctors are profound when it comes to these sort of things, it's also a good to get another contrasting perspective from traditional medical doctors too

Ending Note: Is this a "Cure"? For some, absolutely! But, I still believe each case needs to be looked at individually as in general, different things for for different people and different situations 

God Bless everyone, I'll keep you guys in my prayers and stay safe and Healthy!

-Matt.


----------



## R Yousef (Jul 13, 2020)

mikayla1994 said:


> After having suffered with DP/DR for a couple years off and on and some bouts with it when I was little, what I noticed was my eyes. I know you can relate! Whatever you are suffering with that brought you to this forum, you know exactly what I am referring to here. I remember getting DP'd some at church under the fluorescent lights when I was a child, then it went away for several years after I got glasses in 3rd grade. I got contacts in 6th grade, and didn't suffer with DP again until about 11th grade, then it went away after just a couple of times. I graduated high school, then two months later started an extremely stressful job, and it came back. A nurse practitioner suggested I get tested for gluten - intolerance. The test was positive for gluten intolerance (not to be confused with celiac disease). So I got off of gluten and have been off of it for 6 years. Just a few months after I cut out gluten, DP went away! Fast forward to 4 years later, and I start another extremely stressful job and it comes back. Tried an SSRI and it made it worse. Later on, My mom suggests I try acupuncture and cupping with the Chinese Herbs, so I began going to an acupuncture doctor I have known since before she was a doctor. The Chinese medicine (acupuncture, cupping, and herbs) have totally turned my life around! Also helped my DP go away for several days. One day, my significant other's son was in town staying with us, and he wanted me to try the ocular video game. You know the one, that goes over the face/eyes. THAT set off my DP very badly, as did several other video games when I was growing up. Went to acupuncture the next day, explained to my doc what had happened when I tried the ocular video game, and also explained to her that fluorescent lights bother me as well. LISTEN UP BECAUSE YOU NEED TO HEAR THIS:
> 
> My amazing acupuncture doctor, Dr. April Radatz, who I have known since I was 12 years old, IMMEDIATELY knew what was wrong. She knew she needed how to treat my eyes. CHINESE MEDICINE, FOLKS!!! It is extremely difficult to explain, but she had me stick my arm out and do different things with my eyes and she would push my arm down and then she was ABLE TO SEE by doing several things like this, that my OPTIC NERVE was weak/OUT OF WHACK in THREE different places. They treat the optic nerve as well as the nervous system part of the optic nerve by tapping on very specific vertebrae's, based on which part of the optic nerve is "off." Different video games and lights throws mine off. Regardless of what throws yours off, depersonalization is IN YOUE EYES!!! It is the optic nerve and the way the way the nervous system part of your optic nerve connects with each other. Stress will also throw mine off, so will dehydration and low blood sugar. Dr. Radatz treated my eyes in the office the day after I played that ocular video game, and I walked out of the office and my DP was GONE!!! It occasionally comes back with stress, dehydration, low blood sugar, but every time I go back to acupuncture, they treat my optic and it gets stronger and stronger every time. My DP occasionally also comes back with PMS and sometimes around the full moon. But all I have to do is go back to Dr. Radatz (and her sister Stacy Frerking is also one of my Chinese medicine doctors) and they are able to treat my optic nerve, give me acupuncture and cupping & Chinese herbs, and that makes the DP go away for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


Fantastic story, thanks for sharing! I can understand what you are saying and it makes a lot of sense. However I am from the perspective that it is still rooted in a person's psychology. I had DP and DR for 10 years and am finally about 99% recovered. The doctors saw nothing wrong with my eyes and my recovery was mostly through trauma release, stress and anxiety reduction (never took any medication). However, I think you have provided a key piece of the puzzle - there is probably a part of it that is totally related to the eyes. I always suspected that since DP/DR is essentially when your mind and nervous system are stuck in the fight,flight, freeze response (the dissociation is the freeze response as a coping mechanism for stress/trauma) , I suspected that the mind cannot maintain being in that hypersensitive state for long periods and so part of the mind and nervous system must get tired, which leads to the weird visual symptoms - the visual processing starts to weaken.

After reading your post I found this study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5972137/, it mentions how stress, anxiety, trauma etc can lead to eye problems! I quote "We conclude that stress is both consequence and cause of vision loss." So I wonder - could it be that long term stress could keep the mind and body (including the eyes) in a heightened state, which is only meant to be temporary and gradually it weakens the eyes and ability to process visuals?


----------

